# PK Ripper Score



## undercover_poe (May 12, 2021)

I’ve been eyeing this bike at my moto mechanics shop for years now and yesterday he said “you Honda valves are adjusted. It will be $xxx with the PK Ripper”. I’m so exited. A 1994 all original PK is now in my collection with the rare 1”Headset - as SE switched to 1-1/8” in 1994. Here it is in all its glory for my mechanics shop to my garage!!


----------



## 1937Zenith (May 27, 2021)

Awesome bike! Great score


----------

